# euroamobil quality questions & buying advice on discount



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi all we,re thinking of buying 
http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/veh...URA MOBIL&Model=ACTIVA 690 HS&City=Nottingham

appears to be well made good spec and ticks all boxes still got a few concerns on the fiat side of it, but struggling to find a transit or merc thats suits all our needs ie layout cost etc 
i do like idea of double floor and winterisation too but have no other real knowledge on euramobil, do they have european warranty or do we have to take back to oaktree who are not euramobil dealers? any advice will be appreciated, 
as for the fiat side from what i have read the 3.0 litre appears to suffer slightly less than the 2.3 i currently have the 2.2 on peugeot base which we have found to be fine, very little if any judder, but i do as a matter of course try not to reverse in any case, 
as for oaktree found scott quite helpful but we've not got down to money yet, not sure what kind discounts we should try and get??


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

i dont know much about the van or the dealer,but i have seen vans costing
that sort of figure discounted by as much as 10k (discover on autotrail)
so i would go armed with that info and start at that point.realisticaly you might get 3-4k off.start as low as you can be cheeky enough to say.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We looked at Euramobil and found them to be a well built motorhome. The main dealer here in UK is Cranham in Essex. In Europe there are dozens of dealers. I'd put them in the same league as many of the German A class MH's such as Dethleffs, Frankia etc.

In the end we couldn't find the right layout so ended up with a N+B.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

neilbes said:


> i dont know much about the van or the dealer,but i have seen vans costing
> that sort of figure discounted by as much as 10k (discover on autotrail)
> so i would go armed with that info and start at that point.realisticaly you might get 3-4k off.start as low as you can be cheeky enough to say.


hi thanks for that how long ago was that?


----------



## Activa (May 9, 2007)

Hello,

Last month we bought a new Eura Mobil Activa 635LS from Oaktree and have found the quality of the motorhome amazing, it knocks spots off the Autotrails (which we had been previously been intent on buying). I was concerned by the lack of Eura Mobil dealers in the UK so spoke to Eura Mobil in Germany and they put my mind at rest that any warranty/parts issues would be dealt with by Oaktree through them. I cannot emphasise how pleased we are with it, the build quality is fantastic, the underfloor storage amazing and the finishing touches so well thought out. I would certainly recommend them  
We have the 3.0 litre and hubby looks forward to driving it as it is such a lovely drive - we previously had the 2.8 jtd (chipped) but the 3.0 litre leaves it for dead in refinement, economy and power. Incidently the cam is chain driven so no belt to change.

Hope this helps, any questions just give me a shout


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Activa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Last month we bought a new Eura Mobil Activa 635LS from Oaktree and have found the quality of the motorhome amazing, it knocks spots off the Autotrails (which we had been previously been intent on buying). I was concerned by the lack of Eura Mobil dealers in the UK so spoke to Eura Mobil in Germany and they put my mind at rest that any warranty/parts issues would be dealt with by Oaktree through them. I cannot emphasise how pleased we are with it, the build quality is fantastic, the underfloor storage amazing and the finishing touches so well thought out. I would certainly recommend them
> We have the 3.0 litre and hubby looks forward to driving it as it is such a lovely drive - we previously had the 2.8 jtd (chipped) but the 3.0 litre leaves it for dead in refinement, economy and power. Incidently the cam is chain driven so no belt to change.
> ...


hi 
thanks for response sounds more promissing where warranty is concerned, did you deal with scott? was he prepared to deal much? or throw in any extras?
we were looking at 3 litre ourselves altho was a little concerned on fuel economy, we too like look of under floor storage and winterisation,

mark


----------



## Activa (May 9, 2007)

Pleased I can help, We dealt with Gary the General Manager who has been really helpful. We had a couple of minor issues which he dealt with immediately. Our friends have bought the big tag axle Activa off them and also dealt with Gary and have been very pleased too. Didn't get any extras as such, (you'll be able to get an aerial, gas bottle etc) but these motorhomes are very well priced for what they are, we checked prices in Europe and would have had to pay alot more, so we are happy.
We used to get 16-17mpg on our 2.8 jtd (chipped) and are currently getting 22.7mpg on this one. 
Also, Eura mobil have said we are more than welcome to visit their factory in Germany and have the grand tour, they have a campsite there to stay on. So at least if anything goes wrong we know we can always go to them.

Angelique


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Activa said:


> Pleased I can help, We dealt with Gary the General Manager who has been really helpful. We had a couple of minor issues which he dealt with immediately. Our friends have bought the big tag axle Activa off them and also dealt with Gary and have been very pleased too. Didn't get any extras as such, (you'll be able to get an aerial, gas bottle etc) but these motorhomes are very well priced for what they are, we checked prices in Europe and would have had to pay alot more, so we are happy.
> We used to get 16-17mpg on our 2.8 jtd (chipped) and are currently getting 22.7mpg on this one.
> Also, Eura mobil have said we are more than welcome to visit their factory in Germany and have the grand tour, they have a campsite there to stay on. So at least if anything goes wrong we know we can always go to them.
> 
> Angelique


hi angelique went to oaktree today have to agree with you ref storage unbelievable ammount, nice quality vans certainly given us food for thought. hows hubby getting on with 3.0 litre? any signs of judder on reverse? my only real concern now.

mark


----------

